# Hensley Hitch



## damiandarian (Jan 8, 2005)

hensley arrow hitch,14,000lb bars,very good shape garage kept since new,i have all instructions and manuals,i payed $3000.00,i will sell for $1800.00 obo, also have a trucontrol gold series brake controller from hensley i paid 400.00 for it new, i will sell for $200.00 obo call 717-319-4344 thanks, i can txt pictures also


----------

